# 3 month working stint over the summer



## Rumaki (Apr 5, 2009)

Hello all!

I would like to live and work in Italy over the summer to experience some culture and lifestyle, but am a little hesitant with not knowing.

In Dec 08 I went over to Italy for 5 weeks and stayed with family living in the small town Grottammare, Marche. While I was there I found that no one spoke English and communication was difficult at times but managable as I can speak a little basic Italian.

Reading previous threads has told me that there are more English speaking people in the more northern parts of Italy (mainly the bigger cities).

Im 31, single, have Australian/Italian citizenship and have Italian in my blood. This is something that is on my "things to do before I die" list. My main stream profession is in hospitality and hospitality management. Where is there abundant work for my industry in the summer with flocking tourism? And can I do it with a 20% Italian vocabulary?

Any thoughts and suggestions would be greatly appreciated! 

Cheers

Daniel


----------

